# vaginal tear in infant



## anudi01 (Aug 11, 2004)

it looks like my 4 week old has a little tear straight down her vagina (towards anus). Seems like it burns her when she pees layng down. I don't clean her with anything abraisive, in fact I usually use the peri bottle or light running water from the sink. We have a ped appt. on tues., but anyone heard of this? What natural remedies might I use?


----------



## sally Z (Aug 7, 2005)

what about something like Calendula, you can get it in a barrier type cream so it would protect the areas from the acidic urine and help heal it


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Weleda makes a great calendula cream, you could probably find it at a health foods store like whole foods. Zinc is also a great healer,also try Burts Bees.


----------



## AladdinsLamp (Sep 12, 2005)

just delurking -
How do babies get these? I would be totally freaked out. But I have a baby boy so I guess I don't need to worry about it for now.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

So is it clearly a tear? Does it bleed? I only ask because my son has a very prominent line, and I have forgotten the real name of it, that runs across his testicles and down his perineum, and it is a fairly bright red color. That line is normal- it's on the midline of everyone's body, more visible on some than others. Could it possibly just be that, or is it really a tear?


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Kristi, the line you're referring to is called the ventral raphe.

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

my dd got a little fissure, I wouldn't exactly call it a tear, just a scratch really. It was because of wetness. It cleared up with some diaper cream.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE*
Kristi, the line you're referring to is called the ventral raphe.

I was wondering the same thing.

Thank you for the name. I have sat her half the night tring to think of it but is it the ventral?

My old dd whose is prone to yeast infections raphe looked like it was torn because it was so infected. It would also get red first before an infection.

I remember asking about my son's scroti raphe and had both male and female explained but that was 11 years ago (on the 16th) and I cannot remember it all.


----------



## anudi01 (Aug 11, 2004)

thx for all the replies, nak. I got some calendula cream last night.

Lula's mom: it doesnt bleed, it just looks more raw than the rest of the vagina, IYKWIM? I'm not describing it too well









BTW, how do you get the diaper rash creams off their skin w/o rubbing too hard or usingsomething astringent? Thanks!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I could be wrong on the "ventral" part in relation to girl anatomy, now that I think about it.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I am just tring to remember the proper name. I would google it but I am afraid of what other crap might pop up.


----------



## Mama2RMM (Aug 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anudi01*
BTW, how do you get the diaper rash creams off their skin w/o rubbing too hard or usingsomething astringent? Thanks!

We pat gently and don't worry about getting it all totally off. If you catch a pee with her diaper off, the pee beads right up on top of the cream... so it isn't as if the cream is "dirty" and needs to come off fully.

We use plain water and cloth wipes and at nightly bathtime, we rinse super well with the shower attachment. There's rarely any cream left after her bath.


----------

